# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  chạy song mã

## caothu

cái vụ tuning chạy song mã,có bác nào làm chưa nhỉ,xin thỉnh giáo phát

----------


## Gamo

Servo hả bác?

----------


## dungtb

Em chạy song mã servo pana ko có vấn đề gì

----------


## caothu

> Em chạy song mã servo pana ko có vấn đề gì


Bác chạy con máy gì,plasma hay phay,chỉnh tuning thế nào?tôi đọc trên diễn đàn có mấy cụ bàn về song mã,nhưng chẳng đi đến đâu,chán thật
chạy song mã trục Y chẳng hạn.chỉ cần 1 con servo bị cản trở mà con servo còn lại không bị thì lập tức sẽ bị sai lệch ngay,kiểu như 1 cái chạy chậm hơn cái còn lại do mất bước ý,đọc trên mạng ,họ nói khi bị mất bước thông qua encoder trả về driver sẽ điều chỉnh để bù lại bước,mà tín hiệu nối song song tới 2 con friver điều khiển 2 servo,thì cả 2 servo này sẽ đều nhận được tín hiệu đó,như vậy con bị mất bước sẽ được bù đúng để không mất bước nhưng con không bị mất bước lại nhận dư thêm xung bù đó thành ra sai bước,thế thì chán quá,không biết tôi phân tích vậy có đúng không nhỉ?ở trên này nhiều cụ làm được rồi thì phải nhưng chưa thấy ai giải thích 1 cách trọn vẹn cả

----------


## saudau

Mình nào giờ chưa đụng tới servo nhưng đang manh nha một con máy song mã chạy cho vui. Như mình hiểu thì mỗi con motor (servo hay step lai gì gì đó) đều kèm theo mội cái driver, mà encoder của con motor nào thì do cái driver của nó quản lý. Ví dụ pc cấp 1000 xung cho đều 2 cái driver, khi một con mất bước thì cái driver của nó tự bù chứ đâu có cấp thêm xung nào cho cái driver bên kia như bác caothu nói đâu nhỉ? Mấy bác giải thích vài dòng giúp mình chổ này để thông não mình tí.

----------


## caothu

> Mình nào giờ chưa đụng tới servo nhưng đang manh nha một con máy song mã chạy cho vui. Như mình hiểu thì mỗi con motor (servo hay step lai gì gì đó) đều kèm theo mội cái driver, mà encoder của con motor nào thì do cái driver của nó quản lý. Ví dụ pc cấp 1000 xung cho đều 2 cái driver, khi một con mất bước thì cái driver của nó tự bù chứ đâu có cấp thêm xung nào cho cái driver bên kia như bác caothu nói đâu nhỉ? Mấy bác giải thích vài dòng giúp mình chổ này để thông não mình tí.


uh đúng nhỉ,giờ mới hiểu,nó tự bù,nhưng tự bù thì sẽ bị trễ 1 khoảng thời gian nào đó là chắc chắn,lúc đó cái servo bị mất bước đó sẽ phải tăng tốc để đuổi kịp cái servo không bị mất bước kia,mà như thế thành ra cũng chỉ gần đúng cái đường gia công thôi,không thể đúng hoàn toàn như chưa bị mất bước được,đúng không nhỉ?vậy chắc chắn sẽ có 1 sai số nhất định,tuy nhiên 1 bước là rất bé nên mắt thường không phát hiện ra,như vậy phần tuning hợp lý sẽ là yếu tố tiên quyết sao cho servo bị mất bước đáp ứng nhậy giảm sai số về mức thấp nhất có thể,như vậy sẽ là hoàn hảo.tôi nói vậy đúng không nhỉ,các cụ góp ý tiếp nhé

----------


## cuongmay

Bản chất servo khi hoạt động là quá trình dò sai và sửa sai.khi chạy song mã con A sửa sai ảnh hưởng con B ,con B vội vàng sửa sai ,sửa xong lại làm ảnh hưởng con A.... cứ thế tiếp diễn làm cho song mã nó ngúng nguẩy.

----------

saudau

----------


## caothu

> Bản chất servo khi hoạt động là quá trình dò sai và sửa sai.khi chạy song mã con A sửa sai ảnh hưởng con B ,con B vội vàng sửa sai ,sửa xong lại làm ảnh hưởng con A.... cứ thế tiếp diễn làm cho song mã nó ngúng nguẩy.


Con A sửa sai sẽ  chưa chắc làm ảnh hưởng tới con B nếu momen xoắn của con B đủ  lớn để  thắng được sự ảnh hưởng này,đúng không nhỉ,nói chung tôi đang ssuy nghĩ là có  2  trường  hợp,1  là như  cụ nói,2 là như tôi  nói ở  đây,ok có lẽ vậy  xxong,ggiờ mình đi vào phương pháp tuning,các cụ cho  ý kiến
 Nghe

----------


## CKD

> Bác chạy con máy gì,plasma hay phay,chỉnh tuning thế nào?*tôi đọc trên diễn đàn có mấy cụ bàn về song mã,nhưng chẳng đi đến đâu,chán thật*


Trước khi nghĩ và bàn sâu đến việc tuning servo chạy song song. Cho mình hỏi bác chủ một câu.

Bạn đã tuning một con servo chạy Ok chưa?
Ok ở đây là đảm bảo tốc độ đáp ứng, sai số, độ ổn định trong làm việc. Việc làm cho servo chạy rất đơn giản, nhưng nếu chạy "Ok" theo tiêu chí chính xác của cái máy thì mình thấy chẵng hề đơn giản.

*Nếu Ok thì bạn đã làm thế nào và cách kiểm tra như thế nào để xác định Ok?*

Phần lớn anh em trên này, khi nói về servo thì mình tin là phần lớn đều Ok một cách cảm tính và không thông qua một phép đo đạt nào cả. Mà nếu dựa vào cảm tính để xác định Ok, thì không có một kết quả cụ thể nào để so sánh giữa hai người thực hiện khác nhau.
Lý do khác là mỗi servo khác nhau thì các thông số tuning cũng khác nhau, servo khi lắp vào tải khác nhau thì thông số cũng khác nhau. Nên nếu lấy cái lý thuyết chung ra mà nói thì đa phần mọi người đều không chấp nhận, nếu lấy thông số cụ thể thì mọi người cũng chẵng thể áp dụng được.

Nói như thế không phải là gây khó và làm nhục chí các bạn. Mà muốn các bạn hiểu rỏ, muốn làm gì cũng phải hiểu rỏ việc mình làm, có những việc không phải cứ copy & paste là xong được.

----------


## solero

Phương pháp tuning là một phương pháp triết lý mang tính trừu tượng hóa cao, nó đòi hỏi người tuning phải có đủ cả chất và lượng. 
Chất là sự thu thập các thay đổi thực tại khách quan của sự vật (hệ cơ), hiện tượng (soft, huting, shot...) sau đó dùng cơ sở lý luận thực tiễn để phân tích cho ra các hiệu chỉnh kịp thời các thông số Ki, Kd, Kp theo pham trù thuật toán PID.
Còn lượng là thời gian sức chịu đựng của con người trong thời gian thu thập sự thay đổi của sự vật hiện tượng trong khoảng 1 hay nhiều tuần nhang khi thực hiện tuning, trong phạm trù triết học của việc tuning thì khái niệm duy vật biện chứng chỉ là cái cớ để cho hợp lý hóa các sự vật hiện tượng. Còn việc khái niệm "Tuning thành công" phần lớn dựa vào cảm giác thông qua quan niệm duy tâm.

Việc tuning không thành công là do người tuning chưa thu thập, trang bị đủ cả về chất và lượng, việc này đòi hỏi cần thu thập thêm nhiều sự vật hiện tượng ngoài xã hội, thiên nhiên thông qua sự hao mòn của của cải vật chất mới có được.

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk

----------


## caothu

> Trước khi nghĩ và bàn sâu đến việc tuning servo chạy song song. Cho mình hỏi bác chủ một câu.
> 
> Bạn đã tuning một con servo chạy Ok chưa?
> Ok ở đây là đảm bảo tốc độ đáp ứng, sai số, độ ổn định trong làm việc. Việc làm cho servo chạy rất đơn giản, nhưng nếu chạy "Ok" theo tiêu chí chính xác của cái máy thì mình thấy chẵng hề đơn giản.
> 
> *Nếu Ok thì bạn đã làm thế nào và cách kiểm tra như thế nào để xác định Ok?*
> 
> Phần lớn anh em trên này, khi nói về servo thì mình tin là phần lớn đều Ok một cách cảm tính và không thông qua một phép đo đạt nào cả. Mà nếu dựa vào cảm tính để xác định Ok, thì không có một kết quả cụ thể nào để so sánh giữa hai người thực hiện khác nhau.
> Lý do khác là mỗi servo khác nhau thì các thông số tuning cũng khác nhau, servo khi lắp vào tải khác nhau thì thông số cũng khác nhau. Nên nếu lấy cái lý thuyết chung ra mà nói thì đa phần mọi người đều không chấp nhận, nếu lấy thông số cụ thể thì mọi người cũng chẵng thể áp dụng được.
> ...


Bây giờ để chạy song mã sai số thấp nhất chỉ có 1 cách là không để bị mất bước trên trục Y,mà muốn làm được điều này thì có 2 cách:
1.Chọn servo có momen xoắn cực lớn tiếp tục lai qua hộp số có tỷ số truyền cao để tăng thêm momen,chỉ có momen xoắn lớn mới chơi nổi mấy cái phay thép có độ cứng cao,thậm chi là phay cả inox
2.Sau khi có 1 hệ thống trục y được dẫn động bởi 2 con servo cực mạnh này thì ta phải tìm cách chỉnh tuning sao cho nó đáp ứng sửa sai trong thời gian ngắn nhất,ví dụ: vừa bị mất 1 bước thì chỉ trong 1/ 1 tỷ giây nó đã tăng tốc ngay để bù lại cái bước bị mất kia ngay,với sai số kiểu cực nhỏ ấy,thì lo gì sản phẩm phay ra không hoàn hảo,giờ đi vào tuning,mỗi máy khác nhau,chế độ làm việc khác nhau,động cơ khác nhau,thì giờ làm sao để tuning.Phuơng pháp làm như sau:
xem clip này sẽ rõ :    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS3AJJx_78Y      .Giờ các cụ tiếp tục bổ sung đi

----------


## caothu

> Phương pháp tuning là một phương pháp triết lý mang tính trừu tượng hóa cao, nó đòi hỏi người tuning phải có đủ cả chất và lượng. 
> Chất là sự thu thập các thay đổi thực tại khách quan của sự vật (hệ cơ), hiện tượng (soft, huting, shot...) sau đó dùng cơ sở lý luận thực tiễn để phân tích cho ra các hiệu chỉnh kịp thời các thông số Ki, Kd, Kp theo pham trù thuật toán PID.
> Còn lượng là thời gian sức chịu đựng của con người trong thời gian thu thập sự thay đổi của sự vật hiện tượng trong khoảng 1 hay nhiều tuần nhang khi thực hiện tuning, trong phạm trù triết học của việc tuning thì khái niệm duy vật biện chứng chỉ là cái cớ để cho hợp lý hóa các sự vật hiện tượng. Còn việc khái niệm "Tuning thành công" phần lớn dựa vào cảm giác thông qua quan niệm duy tâm.
> 
> Việc tuning không thành công là do người tuning chưa thu thập, trang bị đủ cả về chất và lượng, việc này đòi hỏi cần thu thập thêm nhiều sự vật hiện tượng ngoài xã hội, thiên nhiên thông qua sự hao mòn của của cải vật chất mới có được.


Bác nói rõ hơn được không?

----------


## Ga con

Bác cứ mua hay mượn 1 con servo rồi cài đặt gain tăng từ từ, từ thấp lên cao dần sẽ hiểu ra khoảng 70% vấn đề.

30% còn lại thì gắn lên máy mới thấy. Chứ giải thích suông thì khó quá, ông giải thích theo servo mà ông nghe hiểu theo step thì bó tay.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> Trước khi nghĩ và bàn sâu đến việc tuning servo chạy song song. Cho mình hỏi bác chủ một câu.
> 
> Bạn đã tuning một con servo chạy Ok chưa?
> Ok ở đây là đảm bảo tốc độ đáp ứng, sai số, độ ổn định trong làm việc. Việc làm cho servo chạy rất đơn giản, nhưng nếu chạy "Ok" theo tiêu chí chính xác của cái máy thì mình thấy chẵng hề đơn giản.
> 
> *Nếu Ok thì bạn đã làm thế nào và cách kiểm tra như thế nào để xác định Ok?*
> 
> Phần lớn anh em trên này, khi nói về servo thì mình tin là phần lớn đều Ok một cách cảm tính và không thông qua một phép đo đạt nào cả. Mà nếu dựa vào cảm tính để xác định Ok, thì không có một kết quả cụ thể nào để so sánh giữa hai người thực hiện khác nhau.
> Lý do khác là mỗi servo khác nhau thì các thông số tuning cũng khác nhau, servo khi lắp vào tải khác nhau thì thông số cũng khác nhau. Nên nếu lấy cái lý thuyết chung ra mà nói thì đa phần mọi người đều không chấp nhận, nếu lấy thông số cụ thể thì mọi người cũng chẵng thể áp dụng được.
> ...


Thực ra là tại mình làm không có bài bản thôi anh, nếu làm với các hãng lớn chút, chịu khó đọc hết mấy cái App note của nó thì làm tốt hết, có điều chắc hiếm ai có thời gian hay kiên nhẫn mà đọc hết.

Ví dụ như gần đây em có thịt con Delta, hãng viết rất chi tiết về cách tuning, nhưng em đọc chỉ được khoảng 50% là oải rồi. Chắc chắc 1 điều là nếu đọc hết và làm theo nó thì kết quả ra rất tốt mà kết quả thì đo đạc định lượng được luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## caothu

> Thực ra là tại mình làm không có bài bản thôi anh, nếu làm với các hãng lớn chút, chịu khó đọc hết mấy cái App note của nó thì làm tốt hết, có điều chắc hiếm ai có thời gian hay kiên nhẫn mà đọc hết.
> 
> Ví dụ như gần đây em có thịt con Delta, hãng viết rất chi tiết về cách tuning, nhưng em đọc chỉ được khoảng 50% là oải rồi. Chắc chắc 1 điều là nếu đọc hết và làm theo nó thì kết quả ra rất tốt mà kết quả thì đo đạc định lượng được luôn.
> 
> Thanks.


Bác gủi cái app note đó lên phát

----------


## cuongkran

Bác CKD này được cái nói thẳng nhưng đúng, 1 điểm + cho quan điểm này!.
Lời khuyên cho bác chủ thớt là nên hỏi cụ gu gờ trước. Các cụ có câu học bò mới lo học chạy. Giờ ta toàn học chạy chứ không ai học bò cả. :-).

Vấn đề đồng bộ 2 hay nhiều trục không phải là vấn đề gì mới và to tát. Tin rằng nhiều bro ở đây đã gặp qua. Chỉ có điều các cụ ấy không lên tiếng mà thôi.
Theo ngu ý cá nhân thì có thể phân ra theo kiểu: đồng bộ về vận tốc, đồng bộ về vị trí, đồng bộ về mô men xoắn. hoặc trộn lẫn một vài với nhau như tốc độ/mô men.

Tui cũng là mem mới về mảng servo này, tuy nhiên trong quá trình lang bạt kiếm xèng nuôi vợ 1+2, cũng gặp phải một số loại khá rắn như đồng bộ hai tời hàng (nâng hạ hạng nặng) trên các cẩu hàng (điều khiển động cơ AC không đồng bộ), đồng bộ 2 hay nhiều ben thủy lực sử dụng van servo, đồng bộ hai tời thủy lực. Đều là những thứ tưởng chừng đơn giản nhưng không hề giản đơn. Mất rất nhiều thời gian, công sức, giấy mực và tiền của các cụ ah.

Các hãng họ đều có những nghiên cứu riêng và sản phẩm để phục vụ các cụ chịu chơi như bác Caothu đây. Tui hay chơi với mấy anh phát xít đức, Siemens thì có simotion có thể đk 32 trục độc lập, chạy đồng bộ hai hay nhiều trục (trục hiểu là một cơ cấu truyền động, như trục xoay hay tuyến tính, có thể là điện/thủy lực)

Simotion dòng C, áp dụng cho các trục thủy lực rất hiệu quả, chạy "tam, tứ mã" thoải mái.
Simotion dòng D cho các loại đ/c điện kết hợp với các bộ đk servo như Sinamic dòng S120 chạy servo hoặc ac mô tơ không đồng bộ.
thêm nữa thì các cụ hỏi cụ gu gờ cho nhanh.

Tóm lại theo tui biết thì các cụ phải lên đời 1 chút hoặc tự mình ngâm cứu viết code. Nâng đời thì sử dụng cái nó đã làm ra và ứng dụng
Vậy chạy song mã thì  theo ngu ý của tui:
cần một thằng cpu có chức năng khiển đồng bộ /(nó là thằng ra lệnh ví dụ là cụ - ở giữa)
một thằng trục là chủ - master (vợ cả bên phải)
một thằng làm vai tớ - slave (vợ 2 bên trái)
Vợ 2 sẽ lấy thông số thực của vợ cả làm tham chiếu cài đặt(vị trí, tốc độ, torque,...) thông qua Cụ ở giữa.
Như vậy vợ cả chạy PID riêng (theo nhịp đk của cụ)
Cụ lấy mọi thông số vợ cả >>>> gửi sang vợ 2, vợ 2 lấy thông số đó làm tham chiếu (lệnh) chạy PID theo.
Tóm lại để song mã (hay theo tui thì là threesome :Embarrassment: ) các cụ nên đầu tư nâng cấp thêm (chứ chỉ có con cpu phát xung cấp thấp thì không thể chơi theo kiểu threesome/dịch là song mã :-)

Hy vọng vài dòng chia sẻ góp vui có gì sai các aem chỉ thêm dùm Men.

----------

CKD

----------


## solero

> Bác gủi cái app note đó lên phát


Cá nhân em cảm thấy bác đang bị stress hay gì đó nên rất nôn nóng. Khuyên bác nôn nóng không nên làm việc với servo, không over shot thì cũng hunting hoặc error.

Phương án hay dành cho bác là nên mua servo hỗ trợ song mã (hãng delta có mà em không nhớ mã).

----------


## caothu

> Cá nhân em cảm thấy bác đang bị stress hay gì đó nên rất nôn nóng. Khuyên bác nôn nóng không nên làm việc với servo, không over shot thì cũng hunting hoặc error.
> 
> Phương án hay dành cho bác là nên mua servo hỗ trợ song mã (hãng delta có mà em không nhớ mã).


Rút cuộc các cụ vẫn chỉ nói chung chung,các cụ xem qua cái này đi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qMM5YOonv0

----------


## nhatson

> Rút cuộc các cụ vẫn chỉ nói chung chung,các cụ xem qua cái này đi
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qMM5YOonv0


turning ko tải....

----------


## terminaterx300

tuning nói chung là với trình độ chung, mặt bằng chung ở 4rum này, nói luôn là bèo thì tuning thế nào gọi là ngon nó vô chừng lắm. chạy thấy ổn, ra ko bị sai số quá mức cho phép là ổn.

còn chẳng cha nào dám vỗ ngực xưng tên tao tuning số má đâu. cái đơn giản như bộ tool để đo kiểm cái sự ngon, sự chính xác nó cả gia tài rồi. 

mà vd nhưng tuning đúng ở 1 tốc độ này 1 tải này nhưng khi tốc độ khác tải khác liệu có sai ko, sai nhiều ko hay sai ít. chưa chắc kiểm soát dc. nghe đâu controller xuỵn nó gọi là thích ứng tải gì gì đóa. kinh lắm.

còn chủ thớt đi sâu vào quần chúng mảng song mã servo thì cơ bản phải nền tảng phải nắm rất chắc rồi, còn kiểu servo này em ko quen dùng, ko bik cài. đọc manual ko hiểu thì khó lắm. 

p/s cứ có TIỀN thì mọi chuyện sẽ dễ dàng hơn, chứ hỏi không không cũng khó trả lời lắm  :Wink:  ko phải đểu gì đâu nhưng cứ có tiền chơi servo, chơi song mã đi, gặp khó đâu rồi bàn, nói ko ko chẳng hiểu gì cả

----------


## terminaterx300

mà cái CNC nó mệt ở cái chỗ là sự đồng bộ giữa các trục khi chạy nữa cơ, ko phải cứ tuning trục ngon là chạy ra tròn mà còn phải xem xét sự đồng bộ giữa các trục với nhau thế nào. đó là mới chỉ là đơn mã XYZABC gì thôi, còn đây là song mã Y hay X hay Z tự thân chúng nó chúng nó với nhau, nhức cái đầu  :Cool:

----------

CKD

----------


## caothu

> mà cái CNC nó mệt ở cái chỗ là sự đồng bộ giữa các trục khi chạy nữa cơ, ko phải cứ tuning trục ngon là chạy ra tròn mà còn phải xem xét sự đồng bộ giữa các trục với nhau thế nào. đó là mới chỉ là đơn mã XYZABC gì thôi, còn đây là song mã Y hay X hay Z tự thân chúng nó chúng nó với nhau, nhức cái đầu


Nói thật với các bác,năm trước tôi có chế máy cắt oxy gas,cũng chạy song mã,nhưng tôi dùng step thường ,mỗi con 3n.m,chạy cũng ok lắm,nhưng mà step thường thì dễ mất bước,giá mà có tiền mua con step thường cỡ 20n.m rồi qua hộp số 5:1đi ,nó lên 100n.m thì sợ quái gì mất bước,sao nhà sản xuất nó không sản xuất cái step thường nào cỡ 1 triệu n.m nhỉ,lúc đo có phay inoxx cũng đếch lo mất bước chứ đừng nói phay thép,có lẽ công nghệ hiện nay chưa làm nổi chăng? và lúc đó chả cần  gì servo cho mệt,cồng kềnh,phức tạp,thôi đó là vấn đề của tương lai,giờ để tôi lên kiếm cái clip nào tuning song mã servo phát,trên youtube đầy,chẳng qua chưa tìm đúng thôi,có clip thực nghiệm cho nó sâu sát vấn đề,rồi chúng ta lại bàn tiếp

----------


## Ga con

> Nói thật với các bác,năm trước tôi có chế máy cắt oxy gas,cũng chạy song mã,nhưng tôi dùng step thường ,mỗi con 3n.m,chạy cũng ok lắm,nhưng mà step thường thì dễ mất bước,giá mà có tiền mua con step thường cỡ 20n.m rồi qua hộp số 5:1đi ,nó lên 100n.m thì sợ quái gì mất bước,sao nhà sản xuất nó không sản xuất cái step thường nào cỡ 1 triệu n.m nhỉ,lúc đo có phay inoxx cũng đếch lo mất bước chứ đừng nói phay thép,có lẽ công nghệ hiện nay chưa làm nổi chăng? và lúc đó chả cần  gì servo cho mệt,cồng kềnh,phức tạp,thôi đó là vấn đề của tương lai,giờ để tôi lên kiếm cái clip nào tuning song mã servo phát,trên youtube đầy,chẳng qua chưa tìm đúng thôi,có clip thực nghiệm cho nó sâu sát vấn đề,rồi chúng ta lại bàn tiếp


Bác phát biểu thế này thì mấy bác ấy biết tầm bác ở đâu rồi. Chắc chả ai vào comment nữa đâu.

Thanks.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> Rút cuộc các cụ vẫn chỉ nói chung chung,các cụ xem qua cái này đi
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qMM5YOonv0


Bác post cái video này lên là có ý gì? Tuning không tải chỉ là quay cho vui thôi, cái video kia xem chỉ là để giải trí, khai thông kiến thức abc cho người mới biết ACservo thôi. ACServo nó khác Step ở chỗ là có tải hay không tải.




> Bác phát biểu thế này thì mấy bác ấy biết tầm bác ở đâu rồi. Chắc chả ai vào comment nữa đâu.
> 
> Thanks.


Có lẽ bọn em nên dừng lại ở đây. Bác đúng là CAO THỦ rồi, thân chào bác.

----------


## caothu

> Bác post cái video này lên là có ý gì? Tuning không tải chỉ là quay cho vui thôi, cái video kia xem chỉ là để giải trí, khai thông kiến thức abc cho người mới biết ACservo thôi. ACServo nó khác Step ở chỗ là có tải hay không tải.
> 
> 
> 
> Có lẽ bọn em nên dừng lại ở đây. Bác đúng là CAO THỦ rồi, thân chào bác.


Cắt hình tròn cũng ok bác,nhưng chưa chính xác cho lắm,có lẽ do mất bước
Máy này tôi dùng    arduino uno để điều khiển

----------


## CKD

> Thực ra là tại mình làm không có bài bản thôi anh, nếu làm với các hãng lớn chút, chịu khó đọc hết mấy cái App note của nó thì làm tốt hết, có điều chắc hiếm ai có thời gian hay kiên nhẫn mà đọc hết.


Cái này công nhận, nhưng quả thật đọc & hiểu hết thì nó đuối lắm.

Vấn đề của bác chủ, có hỏi một câu mà vẫn chưa được trả lời.. vẫn chăm chăm nghĩ người khác không thèm chỉ.

Như nhiều bác đã nói ở trên tới giờ, khoan hãy nói đến việc tuning servo chạy song mã làm gì. Việc đầu tiên là tuning 1 con servo chạy Ok.
Tại sao lại gọi là Ok mà không gọi là chính xác? Vì Ok là mình cảm thấy thỏa mãn với chuyện mình đã làm được. Ví dự máy chạy servo không cảm thấy bị run, chạy ra sản phẩm đo kiểm thấy dung sai <1%, chạy đường chéo thấy cạnh lán mịn. Đủ phục vụ nhu cầu bản thân theo cảm quan cá nhân.

Để tuning được thì như nhiều cụ đã nói. Đòi hỏi nhiều kỹ năng cả về kiến thức + kinh nghiệm + nhãn quan v.v...
- Kiến thức từ đâu mà ra, từ tài liệu mà ra. Khi nào đọc tài liệu rồi mà chưa hiểu gì thì hỏi mới biết mà chỉ thêm. Chung quy thì cũng là hàm PID thôi.
- Kinh nghiệm thì tất nhiên mới làm nên chẵng có kinh nghiệm. Nhưng khi có kiến thức rồi thì hỏi người khác người khác mới biết đường mà trả lời. Chứ khơi khơi thì làm sao biết lức nào tăng I giảm P pla pla...
- Nhãn quan thì từ 2 thằng kia, khi biết rồi thì mới hiểu và phân tích hiện tượng.

Còn việc chạy song mã, lý thuyết này nọ thì một con bình thường sẽ không chạy song mã được. Nhưng là chạy theo lý thuyết, còn thực tế thì cứ chạy vi vu thôi... tất nhiên là chỉ Ok chứ khó mà nói chính xác thế nào.
Việc tăng công suất motor là một trong các giải pháp có thể thực hiện. Nhưng tăng công suất thì tăng giá thành.. -> kém hiệu quả.

Vấn đề lớn nhất có thể là làm sao tuning cùng lúc 2 con. Câu trả lời là phải manual tuning.. và đồng thời chỉnh thông số cho cả 2 con. Tất nhiên là 2 con nên cùng loại, cùng công suất v.v...
Mà manual tuning thì lại có 3 ý trên là kiến thức + kinh nghiệm + nhãn quan.

Một số bác trên này vẫn dùng servo cho máy cnc của mình, phần lớn trong số này không hẵn là hiểu rỏ về tuning, không hiểu rỏ nhưng chạy được chế độ auto-tuning cũng kha khá để chạy rồi. Số ít trong đó có manual để fine-tunging, số ít hơn nữa có những bài test thực tế để kiểm tra lại sự đồng bộ cũng như chính xác vận hành của các trục. Chưa thấy bác nào có thiết bị kỹ thuật đo kiểm để hổ trợ tuning.
Nhưng auto-tuning thì không áp dụng khi chạy song mã được. Chính vì vậy phải hiểu rỏ quá trình tuning để có thể manual tuning.

Đơn giản nhất là nếu không biết gì về servo thì nên chơi step. Nếu chỉ nghe người này khen, người kia tốt mà cứ lao vào thì chỉ có hại không có lợi gì cả. Và mớ servo rẻ trên thị trường càng không phù hợp cho cnc. Không thấy mấy người dùng servo thất bại mà lên diễn đàn báo cho các anh em biết.

----------


## caothu

các cụ xem qua cái này http://codientuviet.com/bộ-điều-khiể...a-motor-servo/
Bỏ tiền ra mua rồi nhờ ông bán tuning giúp phát luôn là ok
ps: CKD : ông nhắc pid làm tôi nhớ tới con flycam do tôi thiết kế đang bay vù vù trên trời kìa,khà khà

----------


## caothu

http://codientuviet.com/bo-dieu-khie...a-motor-servo/

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nói thật với các bác,năm trước tôi có chế máy cắt oxy gas,cũng chạy song mã,nhưng tôi dùng step thường ,mỗi con 3n.m,chạy cũng ok lắm,nhưng mà step thường thì dễ mất bước,giá mà có tiền mua con step thường cỡ 20n.m rồi qua hộp số 5:1đi ,nó lên 100n.m thì sợ quái gì mất bước,sao nhà sản xuất nó không sản xuất cái step thường nào cỡ 1 triệu n.m nhỉ,lúc đo có phay inoxx cũng đếch lo mất bước chứ đừng nói phay thép,có lẽ công nghệ hiện nay chưa làm nổi chăng? và lúc đó chả cần  gì servo cho mệt,cồng kềnh,phức tạp,thôi đó là vấn đề của tương lai,giờ để tôi lên kiếm cái clip nào tuning song mã servo phát,trên youtube đầy,chẳng qua chưa tìm đúng thôi,có clip thực nghiệm cho nó sâu sát vấn đề,rồi chúng ta lại bàn tiếp


thế bọn nước ngoài nó ngu ghê, dùng mịe nó bước có phải khỏe hơn ko, rẻ hơn servo, dễ dùng hơn, chẳng phải lo nhỉ. bác hỏi chưa làm nổi thì chúng nó ko dám trả lời bác đâu. quay lưng lại cười với nhau thôi. hihi

em tính nói 1 câu này nhưng cmt trước chưa nói là dù có bác làm máy gỗ hay plasma, chạy song mã trên thanh răng ngon lành thì cũng chẳng là cái gì cả. cái hệ khung cơ khí của bác chính xác tới đâu, hay nó vặn nó vẻ kiểu gì bác có bik ko. Muốn coi thế vào cứ kiếm máy nào chạy song mã vitme mà coi. chệch 1 tý là nó è nó hú ầm ầm rồi.

youtube có đầy clip tuning song mã servo 1 đống phát, mỗi tội trình với tiền của bác chắc đú ko nỗi, chắc chắn luôn, hihi.

p/s bác cứ phải chơi thật, máy zin song mã vitme servo thì vào tính tiếp. còn plasma hay gỗ, thanh răng với hộp số giảm tốc hay pulley đai răng thì cũng ko ăn thua nhá

----------


## terminaterx300

đơn giản nhất là bác cứ đấu đầu 2 con servo lại với nhau với khớp về và khung cứng cáp rồi tuning sự đồng bộ, chừng nào 2 con chạy đều như 1, ko hú ko báo lỗi thì đó là thành công bước 1 đó.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## CKD

> các cụ xem qua cái này http://codientuviet.com/bộ-điều-khiể...a-motor-servo/
> Bỏ tiền ra mua rồi nhờ ông bán tuning giúp phát luôn là ok
> ps: CKD : ông nhắc pid làm tôi nhớ tới con flycam do tôi thiết kế đang bay vù vù trên trời kìa,khà khà


Quad bay vù vù chứ chưa chắc servo đã chạy tốt bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## ducduy9104

Tune cỡ nào thì tune chứ chạy tải thật vẫn không thể hoàn toàn đều nhau, chỉ có giải pháp vòng kín cho cả 2 thì mới đồng bộ được. Bác nào có kiến thức điều khiển sắm con DAQ + matlab em nghĩ tune cho cả 2 con giống nhau không khó.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Ga con

> các cụ xem qua cái này http://codientuviet.com/bộ-điều-khiể...a-motor-servo/
> Bỏ tiền ra mua rồi nhờ ông bán tuning giúp phát luôn là ok
> ps: CKD : ông nhắc pid làm tôi nhớ tới con flycam do tôi thiết kế đang bay vù vù trên trời kìa,khà khà


Bác còn không phân biệt được setup với tuning nó khác nhau ra sao nữa mà.

Hehe, đang hot vụ tuning song mã, mấy cha trên này đầu u nhiều lắm rồi. Mấy cụ cứ tải thật, cứ thử tưởng tượng xem trên con máy đó, cái cụm trục Z trên con máy song mã lúc nó qua bên trái lúc nó qua bên phải, lúc ở giữa.

Muốn ngon thì phải 2 con driver bắt tay với nhau.

Mà như thế mới thấy, chả phải lúc nào servo cũng hơn step, nhất là mấy con step chịu niu tơn mét  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## nhatson

nếu là 1 hệ thống có hỗ trợ thì dơn giản hơn, còn servo đời cổ chạy step dir làm cái màn này cũng căng ah

----------

duonghoang, khoa.address, VuongAn

----------


## caothu

> Bác còn không phân biệt được setup với tuning nó khác nhau ra sao nữa mà.
> 
> Hehe, đang hot vụ tuning song mã, mấy cha trên này đầu u nhiều lắm rồi. Mấy cụ cứ tải thật, cứ thử tưởng tượng xem trên con máy đó, cái cụm trục Z trên con máy song mã lúc nó qua bên trái lúc nó qua bên phải, lúc ở giữa.
> 
> Muốn ngon thì phải 2 con driver bắt tay với nhau.
> 
> Mà như thế mới thấy, chả phải lúc nào servo cũng hơn step, nhất là mấy con step chịu niu tơn mét .
> 
> Thanks.


giờ chưa có tiền để chơi,chắc phải trình lên Tổng cty xin tiền làm dự án,có tiền rồi,mua hàng về chơi,rồi tính tiếp,các cụ trên này nói cũng chung chung quá,khổ,thế không có ông nào có sản phẩm làm ra chạy được kiểu này à,show lên cho bà con xem mở rộng tầm mắt phát đã

----------


## nhatson

> giờ chưa có tiền để chơi,chắc phải trình lên Tổng cty xin tiền làm dự án,có tiền rồi,mua hàng về chơi,rồi tính tiếp,các cụ trên này nói cũng chung chung quá,khổ,thế không có ông nào có sản phẩm làm ra chạy được kiểu này à,show lên cho bà con xem mở rộng tầm mắt phát đã


con này giá 400k cũng có mờ, con ac servo rẻ nhất cũng mua được con quad xịn roài ợ

----------


## nhatson

nỗ lực để 2 servo chạy step/dir dồng bộ là khó, cần có bộ dkhiển trung gian chạy vs servo chạy mạng để tăng tốc control

----------


## caothu

Nhatson: mua quad thì nói làm gì,lập trình cho nó bay được mới khó kìa,khà khà,cũng giống như mấy ông chỉ biết sài mach3,chứ có biết viết ra 1 phần mềm như mach 3 đâu,khà khà,cái này người ta nói là chỉ biết cái Ngọn mà không biết cái gốc đó,khà khà

----------


## nhatson

> Nhatson: mua quad thì nói làm gì,lập trình cho nó bay được mới khó kìa,khà khà,cũng giống như mấy ông chỉ biết sài mach3,chứ có biết viết ra 1 phần mềm như mach 3 đâu,khà khà,cái này người ta nói là chỉ biết cái Ngọn mà không biết cái gốc đó,khà khà


đang nói chuyện là cái quad có thể làm ra vs cái giá 20usd, nhưng con servo thì ko, nguyên nhân?

mà bác củng tự nói nhé, em triển khai theo suy nghĩ của em là > làm con quad bay được ~ củng ko có nghỉa ngồi làm 2 con servo chạy step dir chạy đồng bộ được

----------


## caothu

bây giờ muốn viết được thì lo học C# đi,không học đếch làm được đâu

----------


## nhatson

> bây giờ muốn viết được thì lo học C# đi,không học đếch làm được đâu


c# làm được món này ko, em phục thằng này về độ rảnh, nhưng cái rảnh của họ để làm mọi người  FUN
còn rảnh để làm FUN cho riêng mềnh thì bthường thoai,

----------

CKD, khoa.address, solero, zinken2

----------


## caothu

bây giờ ,các công nghệ mới,như arduino,ráberry pi,intel galileo .... ra đời đã hướng chúng ta tới hướng chúng ta đến những chân trời mới,đi sâu vào nhiều cái hay lắm,còn bên mảng lập trình mạng,lập trình nhúng nữa,của bọn công nghệ thông tin,ông nào chuyên sâu vào thì sẽ là Võ Lâm Chí Tôn đó,nhiều quá,tôi học 15 năm rồi,bên mảng điều khiển lập trình mà vẫn thấy chưa thấm vào đâu

----------


## cuongmay

Ủa mấy cụ chém trên này hình như chưa làm máy servo song mã thì phải .vấn đề không phải là đồng bộ, nó không đồng bộ cũng đâu có sao, nó cứ bước theo gần đúng lệnh dk là được rồi.cái đáng ngại là nó ảnh hưởng lẫn nhau gây dao động kia.

----------


## nhatson

> bây giờ ,các công nghệ mới,như arduino,ráberry pi,intel galileo .... ra đời đã hướng chúng ta tới hướng chúng ta đến những chân trời mới,đi sâu vào nhiều cái hay lắm,còn bên mảng lập trình mạng,lập trình nhúng nữa,của bọn công nghệ thông tin,ông nào chuyên sâu vào thì sẽ là Võ Lâm Chí Tôn đó,nhiều quá,tôi học 15 năm rồi,bên mảng điều khiển lập trình mà vẫn thấy chưa thấm vào đâu


túm lại giúp được gì cho chủ theard ko ah? với 15 kinh nghiệm. như làm controller độc lập đọc 1 thước quang và nhận xung dkhiển , rồi dkhiển 2 servo 2 bên ...

còn kinh nghiệm anh em trên này theo em hiểu là... em ui khoa học thì cứ thù nghiệm khám phá, còn nếu để ăn ngay thì đừng  làm vậy về vs truyền thống 1 vít me đi


PS: linuxcnc bản 2.8 có lẽ sẽ giải quyết được vấn đề này
http://linuxcnc.org/2016/06/27/Joints-Axes-merged/

----------


## caothu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0biZJSnepU
Xem sướng mắt quá,chắc phải liên hệ với chu thớt này

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa mấy cụ chém trên này hình như chưa làm máy servo song mã thì phải .vấn đề không phải là đồng bộ, nó không đồng bộ cũng đâu có sao, nó cứ bước theo gần đúng lệnh dk là được rồi.cái đáng ngại là nó ảnh hưởng lẫn nhau gây dao động kia.


chơi kiểu HBS 
em nhớ có loại dùng 1 con làm master, nó ok rồi sẽ tắt con kia ko cần fix erro nữa

----------


## Ga con

> con này giá 400k cũng có mờ, con ac servo rẻ nhất cũng mua được con quad xịn roài ợ


Chủ thớt khoe cái máy tính cài tạp chủng tả bí lù soft lậu mà cái nào cũng pin ra màn hình chứ khoe chi con đồ chơi mà mấy cụ chê dữ vậy, kkk.

Sigmawin, Mastercam X5 X7, Mach3, USB CNC, Viusual C... nói chung lập trình, cad cam, cnc món gì bác ấy cũng chơi hết, đúng là cao thủ  :Cool: . Mấy bác chỉ làm 1 vài mảng sao sánh được, cho dù mấy bác comment ở đây em biết lão nào cũng chạy servo song mã rồi nhưng trình lùn thủ hết, nên về tranh thủ học lại rồi mới lên chém tiếp nhé :Stick Out Tongue: .

Em dong đây.

Thanks.

----------

solero

----------


## caothu

Show hàng 1 món đồ chơi khác của tôi,cho các Thánh vào chém nè,cái này cũng chạy song mã,nhưng dùng step thường,giờ đếch có tiền mua ac servo,đang chán như con gián,máy này chỉ có 2 trục Y và A thôi,khà khà

----------


## nhatson

> Show hàng 1 món đồ chơi khác của tôi,cho các Thánh vào chém nè,cái này cũng chạy song mã,nhưng dùng step thường,giờ đếch có tiền mua ac servo,đang chán như con gián,máy này chỉ có 2 trục Y và A thôi,khà khà


tap trung chiên môn đi cụ, show thì mở topic mà show, có giúp được gì chủ thread đâu
1 là khuyên can để tránh chủ theard vất vả
2. là để ra kế sách dể xứ lí

----------


## CKD

> bây giờ muốn viết được thì lo học C# đi,không học đếch làm được đâu


Hị hị!
Trên này không phải có 1-2 anh là dân IT hay biết lập trình đâu ạ. Không những C, C#, C++ mà còn nhiều ngôn ngữ khác, cả ASM cũng có xơi luôn.
Riêng về Quad thì trên này anh em không chỉ viết được firmware cho mó mà còn làm được cả hardware nữa.
Nên việc làm Quad bay tốt là điều bình thường. Làm mà không bay được mới là bất bình thường.

Mà bác bảo bác rất giỏi về Quad, không biết ngoài bác ra thì ở VN có bao nhiêu bác có thể gọi là trùm trong lĩnh vực này? Bác có thể cho em vài cái tên để em tầm sư học đạo với. Em thì ứ biết gì về Quad, càng không biết gì về MCU hay C gì cả. Nhưng em tin là khi gặp sư phụ giỏi thì cũng cũng sẽ học được ạ. Em muốn học chẵng phải để làm gì. Chỉ là em nông dân chân đất, xịt thuốc, thăm đồng cực quá nên muốn tìm em Quad nào ngon để thay thế sức lao động của em thôi.

Vụ Quad, vừa mới hỏi sư phụ google xong, sư phụ bảo chỉ cần biết Arduino thôi cũng làm cho Quad bay được, code thì có sẵn cứ vứt vào, nạp là chạy. Ngoài ra thầy còn bảo có vài opensource cũng thuộc dạng gấu ó cho dân DIY quad, cứ download về nạp là chạy. Ố là la.. gì thì gì chứ arduino thì em cũng biết vài chữ trong đó. Vậy là hy vọng làm con Quad xịt thuốc, thăm đồng của em có khã năng rồi.
Mà.. không rỏ là thầy google có bị bệnh tự tin quá đáng, chém gió với em như ai kia không nhỉ. Nếu mà google nói thật thì em có cơ hội trải nghiệm giải ngố rồi.

Trở lại vụ servo song mã. Vẫn bảo lưu vào có vài ý tóm tắt như sau:
Tự tuning thì chạy vẫn Ok. Ok thế nào thì tùy vào khã năng, nhu cầu của mỗi người. Nói chung là đáp ứng được nhu cầu công việc. Mình thì chưa chơi máy gỗ song mã servo, chỉ chiến với plasma thôi.
Cơ bản thì với plasma nó chẵng có phát sinh lực ăn dao gì hết. Vì nó làm gì có dao mà ăn. Nhu cầu chỉ là chạy nhanh, tăng tốc nhanh, không run động. Nếu nó chạy bị run động thì mép cắt sẽ dợn sóng kinh khủng. Con plasma này mình tuning mù Ok, chạy sản phẩm Ok, mép cắt thẳng Ok, chạy chéo & tròn đều Ok, nhưng dung sai kích thước sản phẩm tới cả mm  :Big Grin: .Tuning không khó cũng không dễ, tùy theo người thực hiện. Tuning là một quá trình thực tế, nên việc tuning khi không lắp vào máy, tuning khi chạy test không tải nó hoàn toàn khác với việc khi máy chạy có tải.Phần lớn người bán servo mới lẫn cũ đều không hổ trợ tuning, có chăng là hổ trợ config thông số ban đầu.Trong rất nhiều thợ ở HCM và những vùng khác mà mình đã từng tiếp xúc. Cả lĩnh vực CNC và tự động hóa thì đều tuning mù. Không có thiết bị đo kiểm. Công cụ là manual hoặc cao hơn là cái Soft hổ trợ config của hãng.

----------

duonghoang, khoa.address, VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

vấn đề song mã vẫn còn hot, em vẫn ngồi lót dép hóng.
bác caothu hình như lên đây để khoe mình học rộng tài cao và có nhiều đồ chơi là chính thì phải. phiền bác đưa ra cách giải quyết vấn đề cho mọi người cùng học hỏi, chứ bác có giỏi có tài mà cũng mà không hướng dẫn mọi người làm theo thì cũng không có ích gì khi tham gia diễn đàn.
cảm ơn các bác.
các bác tiếp tục, em tiếp tục hóng

----------


## Nam CNC

càng ngày chém càng lan man ..... chán. Song mã hay double Y thôi mà , step hay alpha bỏ qua đi , còn servo à , có 1 con máy laser đang chạy kiểu này nè , dùng AC servo omron , hỏi cha CBNN nó chém gió cho nghe.

Còn AC servo thì mới áp dụng chô con mini C frame , ok đó , chạy ngon , nhưng kết quả cuối cùng cũng phải đem so sánh với alpha step  , thế thì chưa vượt qua alpha step trong gia công trong công việc của em rồi. Nói chung với em em vẫn còn dùng alpha , nhừng giờ hàng dự bị thì AC servo đời mới ( để auto turning cho nó lẹ )

----------


## caothu

> càng ngày chém càng lan man ..... chán. Song mã hay double Y thôi mà , step hay alpha bỏ qua đi , còn servo à , có 1 con máy laser đang chạy kiểu này nè , dùng AC servo omron , hỏi cha CBNN nó chém gió cho nghe.
> 
> Còn AC servo thì mới áp dụng chô con mini C frame , ok đó , chạy ngon , nhưng kết quả cuối cùng cũng phải đem so sánh với alpha step  , thế thì chưa vượt qua alpha step trong gia công trong công việc của em rồi. Nói chung với em em vẫn còn dùng alpha , nhừng giờ hàng dự bị thì AC servo đời mới ( để auto turning cho nó lẹ )


Chú show hàng con alpha step lên đi,tên chú quen lắm,hình như anh đã từng nói chuyện ở diễn đàn dientuvietnam.com từ 2009 rồi thì phải

----------


## cuongkran

Cụ nào đã làm cho vài cái đo đạc để aem mở rộng tầm ngắm !
ví dụ như tốc độ, vị trí, mô men,... của 2 trục dạng biểu đồ để dễ so sánh giá trị thiết lập với thông số thực.

----------


## truongkiet

máy phay kim loại cỡ bự chạy song mã mới ghê,máy gỗ với plasma khoe làm gì

----------


## Nam CNC

alpha đâu có gì đâu mà show .... còn AC servo ông CBNN làm cho nên không biết , chỉ nói là ông CBNN ổng chém gió cho nghe.


em mù tịt công nghệ smart phone nên đừng hỏi video , có tấm hình thích thì em đưa lên .

----------


## Nam CNC

song mã , em nghĩ đầu tiên trước khi turning servo thì phải đảm bảo phần cơ khí tuyệt nhất đi , cái khung vặn vẹo ốm tong teo thì khi chạy mệt cái đầu để turning . À alpha em chả turning gì , gắm vào 1 phát chạy luôn.

Servo em không dám bàn vì trình còi lắm , mới đứng kế bên học hỏi cha CBNN về servo cho con máy mini Cframe thôi ... kết quả là tuyệt vời , kết quả bằng alpha hehehe.

----------


## terminaterx300

> bây giờ muốn viết được thì lo học C# đi,không học đếch làm được đâu


học là quái gì cho mệt nhỉ, bỏ ra vài triệu thuê thằng sv về viết cho nhanh, để đầu kiếm tiền ngon hơn.

nói rồi, bác cứ chơi thật đi, đụng đâu tính đó, chứ cái quad của bác cách đây 5 năm là đã bình thường rồi ạ. thằng bạn còn sx luôn của motor BLDC riêng luôn á. chắc bác làm ko nổi đâu, lập trình thì dc  :Cool:

----------


## cuongkran

> alpha đâu có gì đâu mà show .... còn AC servo ông CBNN làm cho nên không biết , chỉ nói là ông CBNN ổng chém gió cho nghe.
> 
> 
> em mù tịt công nghệ smart phone nên đừng hỏi video , có tấm hình thích thì em đưa lên .


sờ pín thì giỏi mà sẹc vô thì lại kém là sao bác?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

À.... người ta nói như thế này, 1 nghề cho chín còn hơn chín nghề . hehehehe

----------


## solero

> song mã , em nghĩ đầu tiên trước khi turning servo thì phải đảm bảo phần cơ khí tuyệt nhất đi , cái khung vặn vẹo ốm tong teo thì khi chạy mệt cái đầu để turning .


Khung càng ốm yếu càng vặn vẹo càng dễ tuning song mã nhé thím. Đúng là chưa dùng ACServo bao giờ có khác.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì cái tiêu chuẩn này của thím thôi chớ có đúng với tui đâu , thím cứ cổ vũ cái tiêu chuẩn cùi mía của thím đi hen . Mỗi người có 1 đẳng cấp riêng đừng so sánh đánh đồng.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mà câu hỏi bác chủ cũng chung chung quá, tuning là tuning thế nào, sản phẩm ra bị lỗi chỗ nào, khi chạy ko tải thì có hiện tượng ra sao chứ? Chứ con máy gỗ nhà em X ngang 1m3 thôi chứ 1 bên đẩy qua đẩy lại cũng cỡ 2-3mm (bên kia đứng im), hồi xưa chạy step thường lâu lâu mất bước, thay HBS vào thì ok hết, nói chung sản phẩm đạt yêu cầu là được.
--- Còn về vụ alpha step em chạy trục X với Z, mà thằng này nó cũng có chỉnh gia tốc, nên khi khai báo gia tốc trên NCstudio khác nhau thì vết cắt nó cũng khác nhau, khác với step thường, có nhiêu chạy bấy nhiêu, gia tốc chỉnh trong phần mềm thôi nên đôi khi thằng alpha step em thấy nó cũng nhức nhối vụ này, chắc gỡ 2 thằng alpha 911 này thanh lý  :Smile: )

----------


## Gamo

Gỡ 911 ra thanh lý giá rẻ đê

----------


## duonghoang

> Gỡ 911 ra thanh lý giá rẻ đê


---Ít ra cũng phải ngang hoặc hơn con HBS 86 chứ anh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## solero

> Ủa mấy cụ chém trên này hình như chưa làm máy servo song mã thì phải .vấn đề không phải là đồng bộ, nó không đồng bộ cũng đâu có sao, nó cứ bước theo gần đúng lệnh dk là được rồi.cái đáng ngại là nó ảnh hưởng lẫn nhau gây dao động kia.


Nhiều cụ làm rồi ah. Có điều các cụ ấy không thích show lên thôi. Như em đây show chán giờ ngại show ahii.

----------


## solero

> vậy thì cái tiêu chuẩn này của thím thôi chớ có đúng với tui đâu , thím cứ cổ vũ cái tiêu chuẩn cùi mía của thím đi hen . Mỗi người có 1 đẳng cấp riêng đừng so sánh đánh đồng.


Chả phải là tiêu chuẩn mà là kinh nghiệm. Thím chưa làm, chưa có kinh nghiệm nên nhận định chưa đúng. Em nói cho thím hiểu lại giãy nảy lên như đỉa phải vôi. Thím luôn mồm nói không giỏi điện, chưa dùng servo... mà phán như thần. Chơi AlphaStep mà còn chưa bao giờ dám chỉnh V.Fil về 0 thì biết rồi ha ha. Thím chỉ có đẳng cấp về spindle thôi. Thím về với mảng spindle của thím đi đừng lang thang bên này nữa.  

Máy hàn linh kiện của Yamaha chạy kiểu gantry 2 servo trục Y nó còn làm hẳn khớp xoay cho trục x, gắn trục X vào trục Y bằng 2 ổ đỡ bằng vòng bi đũa 2 bên, cho phép 2 bên trục Y lệch 1 đoạn kia kìa.

----------


## Nam CNC

tùy chú thôi , tớ không chấp ,tớ chả còn bán máy chả cần phải e dè ai , máy tớ tớ chạy , cùi bắp chả sao , chỉ cần sản phẩm tớ tới đó mời các bác dí theo so sánh chơi.... Chả cần khoe chỉ thấy bạn bè đến nhà chả muốn về , nhìn miết.

----------


## nhatson

> Chả phải là tiêu chuẩn mà là kinh nghiệm. Thím chưa làm, chưa có kinh nghiệm nên nhận định chưa đúng. Em nói cho thím hiểu lại giãy nảy lên như đỉa phải vôi. Thím luôn mồm nói không giỏi điện, chưa dùng servo... mà phán như thần. Chơi AlphaStep mà còn chưa bao giờ dám chỉnh V.Fil về 0 thì biết rồi ha ha. Thím chỉ có đẳng cấp về spindle thôi. Thím về với mảng spindle của thím đi đừng lang thang bên này nữa.  
> 
> Máy hàn linh kiện của Yamaha chạy kiểu gantry 2 servo trục Y nó còn làm hẳn khớp xoay cho trục x, gắn trục X vào trục Y bằng 2 ổ đỡ bằng vòng bi đũa 2 bên, cho phép 2 bên trục Y lệch 1 đoạn kia kìa.


mrgiang mới xữ 1 con router van su loi, 2 servo pana 2 bên, ko câu arlam vặn bay trục x ra khỏi trục y

----------


## solero

> mrgiang mới xữ 1 con router van su loi, 2 servo pana 2 bên, ko câu arlam vặn bay trục x ra khỏi trục y


Bị overshot à cụ?

----------


## Ga con

> vậy thì cái tiêu chuẩn này của thím thôi chớ có đúng với tui đâu , thím cứ cổ vũ cái tiêu chuẩn cùi mía của thím đi hen . Mỗi người có 1 đẳng cấp riêng đừng so sánh đánh đồng.


Hắn nói chính xác đấy anh.

Khung máy công nghiệp cứng ngắt 1 bên đứng bên còn lại không cách gì chạy nổi thì tuning dở chút nó gầm rung trời luôn.

Máy tự chế như răng bà lão thì lại êm ru. Có điều làm như Kem kia thì chạy vài bữa khung nó chèo xéo xẹo phải cân lại không là chạy chi tiết xong đem lên cúng dường luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Bị overshot à cụ?


ko rõ có lẽ 1 bên lỗi bên kia vẫn chạy nên xé mối hàn

----------


## cuongmay

Máy cơ yếu thì 2 trục y nó chạy gần như độc lập nên chơi song mã servo vô tư có điều khi đang gia công mà 1 bên bị bị đụng phôi thì nó vặn x thấy thương.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Ủa mấy cụ chém trên này hình như chưa làm máy servo song mã thì phải .vấn đề không phải là đồng bộ, nó không đồng bộ cũng đâu có sao, nó cứ bước theo gần đúng lệnh dk là được rồi.cái đáng ngại là nó ảnh hưởng lẫn nhau gây dao động kia.


Dao động thì chạy đơn mã hay song mã gì cũng bị cả. Điểm khác biệt là song mã có 2 nguồn phát, mà tần số phát là bằng nhau nhưng độ lệch pha khác nhau. Cho nên người ta mới quan tâm sự đồng bộ của nó đó bác. Nếu servo chạy mạng thì vấn đề dao động không đáng lo nhưng với chế độ step/dir thì cứ mỗi step 2 bên bị lệch nhau một ít, tuy biên độ nhỏ nhưng sẽ gây ra dao động cục bộ có chu kỳ theo phương vuông góc trục (tần số bằng với tần số phát xung)

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## duonghoang

> Dao động thì chạy đơn mã hay song mã gì cũng bị cả. Điểm khác biệt là song mã có 2 nguồn phát, mà tần số phát là bằng nhau nhưng độ lệch pha khác nhau. Cho nên người ta mới quan tâm sự đồng bộ của nó đó bác. Nếu servo chạy mạng thì vấn đề dao động không đáng lo nhưng với chế độ step/dir thì cứ mỗi step 2 bên bị lệch nhau một ít, tuy biên độ nhỏ nhưng sẽ gây ra dao động cục bộ có chu kỳ theo phương vuông góc trục (tần số bằng với tần số phát xung)


--- Cụ Duy nói em ko hiểu lắm?, song mã hay double Y cùng 1 nguồn phát chứ cụ, cùng step dir hết mà, với lại đâu phải tần số quá cao đâu mà lệch pha? Rồi những cái biên độ nhỏ gây ra những dao động cục bộ có chu kỳ theo phuơng vuông góc là gì ấy cụ nhỉ, em chưa hiểu lắm, cụ cho em thông não xí ?

----------


## terminaterx300

> --- Cụ Duy nói em ko hiểu lắm?, song mã hay double Y cùng 1 nguồn phát chứ cụ, cùng step dir hết mà, với lại đâu phải tần số quá cao đâu mà lệch pha? Rồi những cái biên độ nhỏ gây ra những dao động cục bộ có chu kỳ theo phuơng vuông góc là gì ấy cụ nhỉ, em chưa hiểu lắm, cụ cho em thông não xí ?


cái này cơ bản xuất phát từ nguyên lý hoạt động của servo nói chung, nó khác cách thức step chạy cụ ạ. nó là quá trình sửa sai liên tục vô bước

----------

duonghoang

----------


## ducduy9104

Mỗi motor là 1 nguồn phát rồi cụ, dù cùng step/dir nhưng sẽ sai khác vì đáp ứng 2 thằng khác nhau (nếu tune chưa tốt). Do đáp ứng chưa tốt nên khi chạy cùng 1 step sẽ có thằng tới trước và thằng tới sau, độ chênh lệch này là biên độ của dao động cục bộ trên trục (trục Y thì phải). Nếu nó mà gần tần số riêng của cơ hệ thì nó sẽ cộng hưởng.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

em thì chả biết mịa gì hết,hôm rồi cùng ku minhdt,mua con oscilloscope về đo quan sát con teknic 1.5kw,hai thằng mò mà nó cứ rớt rầm rầm đến cả ạ với nó kk...sẵn tiện em mới thấy vụ 1 con drive ko chạy mạng mà điều khiển được cùng lúc độc lập 2 servo khác size ,1 con 100w với 1 con 2kw cũng được.Ko biết cụ nào sài qua chưa ạ ?
Tại hay mò thích gì mò đó chứ chả biết gì sất nên có gì sai các củ chỉ giúp đừng chém em =.='

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## haianhelectric

Chỉ vì tuning nó khoai nên giờ mình chỉ chơi mỗi dòng Mitsubishi J2S thôi, đơn giản là quen, chứ đổi sang dòng khác lại mò mẫm mất thời gian lắm. Chạy song mã không đơn giản đâu, đừng tưởng cứ thiết kế giống hệt thì chép tham số của máy này vào máy kia mà ổn nhé.

----------

